# RFID-Lesegerät gesucht



## makrogame (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Ich bin vergeblich auf der Suche nach einem Lesegerät dass RFID Chips lesen kann, also nach einem RFID Reader. Das RFID-Lesegerät soll mit USB-Anschluss sein , damit ich die RFID-Chips von Personalausweisen auslesen kann. Grund: Mein VA soll wissen, wann ich zuhause bin. Also braucht das Ding einen Radius von 2-3 Meter... Kennt irgendwer ein kostengünstiges Gerät, das genau den Ansprüchen entspricht? Bei www.identbase.de sind mir die Geräte ein bisschen zu teuer, vllt geht das günstiger?


Danke an alle im voraus  (RFID steht für Radio Frequency Identifikation)


----------



## Trasherkoch (26. Februar 2016)

Juten Tach auch,

Schau doch mal bei Conrad auf der Seite.


----------



## totoloro (26. Februar 2016)

Schau mal hier, habe auch einen von denen. Die sind echt gut und sicher:

REINER SCT - Chipkartenleser


----------

